# Fun MAC, Sephora, Macys Haul



## ElvenEyes (Jan 25, 2011)

Not much from MAC because I have an order on its way, but a few goodies! I also have an order from Sephora on its way. But a girl has to play, right?  Fun stuff, Hello Kitty mirror compact and shower cap, glosess by Clinique and Estee Lauder, Philosophy, roller ball perfumes, foundations, lippy, tweezers for purse, eyebrow powder (found one I like and stocking up!) concealer, brush, light up mirror (yay!!) and sequined lip bag I could not live without!!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 25, 2011)

that hello kitty mirror is ADORABLE  great haul!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 1, 2011)

so cute and i am in love with the kitty mirror XD


----------



## dixie (Feb 2, 2011)

More great stuff!!  Your hauls are SO fun!!  Can you tell me how you like the Conair mirror?  I need a new one and not sure which one to get.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Feb 3, 2011)

dixie said:


> More great stuff!!  Your hauls are SO fun!!  Can you tell me how you like the Conair mirror?  I need a new one and not sure which one to get.


	It is okay.  The 3 things I don't like about it.  Oval...I wish I could see more of my face so prefer round now.  The switch on this is on the cord, so you have to reach, thus knocking over things in the process, and only one light setting. I will save my pennies and try to find one a little more to my liking and transfer this one to the bathroom.  But for now it works!


----------



## dixie (Feb 3, 2011)

dixie said:


> It is okay.  The 3 things I don't like about it.  Oval...I wish I could see more of my face so prefer round now.  The switch on this is on the cord, so you have to reach, thus knocking over things in the process, and only one light setting. I will save my pennies and try to find one a little more to my liking and transfer this one to the bathroom.  But for now it works!



 	Thanks!!  I appreciate it!


----------



## NeonMakeup2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Love the hello kitty mirror!  and great lips stuff too!


----------



## missminikat (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent haul! I'm coveting that Hello Kitty mirror pretty bad, I might have to give in to temptation


----------

